# defoliating a 140 gram specimen



## mlgdave (Apr 25, 2011)

This is a 140 gram leaf gold specimen that I have etched the quartz off, its all interwoven flat leaf with trigons and dendritic wire sections. This one needed no acid other than HF to remove the quartz to give it the high luster and gold color, this is a beauty!




































mlgdave


----------



## patnor1011 (Apr 25, 2011)

Perfect. Just out of curiosity how big is that piece and what that may cost?


----------



## seawolf (Apr 25, 2011)

DITTO!!!


----------



## mlgdave (Apr 25, 2011)

I also have this biggun that only needed HF, i havent finished preparing it yet but its right at 585 grams, it should finish out about 580

these first 2 are before HF










These next 2 are after HF










I have a little more light prep on them but will leave some matric

mlgdave


----------



## mlgdave (Apr 25, 2011)

the 140 grammer is 6.5 cm X 5.5 cm X 2.25 cm and the 580 is a lot bigger as you can see by the ruler.
I cant post the cost but they are much more pricey than just the gold

mlgdave


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 25, 2011)

Works of art.


----------



## shyknee (Apr 25, 2011)

what are their destinies, auction? sale? or do they already have owners.


----------



## mlgdave (Apr 25, 2011)

I am in talks with a new owner, we just have to come to terms, they wont go to auction. I have plenty of contacts due to the fact that I have been in the gold specimen and gold nugget markets for over 11 years

mlgdave


----------



## samuel-a (Apr 25, 2011)

Ohhh man...


----------



## element47 (Apr 25, 2011)

Pix 5 & 7...with those "leaves and stems" structures...are quite amazing.


----------



## Jimmi_p (Apr 26, 2011)

Like everyone else has said, AWESOME! those things are simply beautiful.


----------



## mlgdave (Apr 26, 2011)

ill post some piks of the best one tomorrow!

mlgdave


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 26, 2011)

mlgdave said:


> ill post some piks of the best one tomorrow!
> 
> mlgdave



What, you have better ones than those? 8)


----------



## mlgdave (Apr 26, 2011)

Yea barren, and bigger! (well hopefully I get the bigger one this week!)

mlgdave


----------



## husker4515 (Apr 26, 2011)

Very nice. What is HF?


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 26, 2011)

husker4515 said:


> Very nice. What is HF?


Hydrofluoric Acid. It's one of the most dangerous chemicals on the planet.


----------



## husker4515 (Apr 26, 2011)

goldsilverpro said:


> husker4515 said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice. What is HF?
> ...



Thanks GSP for clarification.


----------



## HAuCl4 (Apr 26, 2011)

Beautiful pictures!. 8)


----------



## mlgdave (Apr 27, 2011)

Wire gold specimen, 63+ grams, a LOT going on with this one, wire, dendritic plates, octahdrons, flat plate leaf etc



















enjoy!
mlgdave


----------



## glondor (Apr 27, 2011)

Those are fantastic. Where geographically do they come from?


----------



## mlgdave (Apr 27, 2011)

All from nevada.yes nice indeed!

Mlgdave


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 28, 2011)

I love the structure of those things.


----------



## husker4515 (Dec 6, 2012)

Dave, could you repost those before and after defoliating gold specimen pictures. Those where awsome!

Thanks, Mike


----------



## its-all-a-lie (Dec 6, 2012)

I would like to see them too but he has not been on the forum for almost 7 months, we could be waiting a while.


----------



## etack (Dec 6, 2012)

His web site is still active email it and ask him what up?

Eric


----------



## MMFJ (Dec 6, 2012)

As this post is quite old and the pictures are no longer available, I would recommend Admin remove the thread (no value to new people reading).


----------

